# July 2010 Group Book Count



## Andra

Here's a new thread for July book counts.
If you want to participate, you can post here with a placeholder and then MODIFY your original post as you read (or if you are like me, do it at the end of the month!)
Everyone is welcome and we don't have a set format.  Each person does what works for him/her.

1.	The Sleeping Beauty by Mercedes Lackey  5182 locations
2.	The Necromancer by Michael Scott  5222 locations
3.	Stork Raving Mad by Donna Andrews  5503 locations
4.	Death by Diamonds by Annette Blair  3179 locations
5.	At Wick’s End by Tim Myers  3834 locations
6.	Snuffed Out by Tim Myers  4687 locations
7.	Death Waxed Over by Tim Myers  5404 locations
8.	A Flicker of Doubt by Tim Myers  5213 locations
9.	In Between:  A Katie Parker Production by Jenny B. Jones  2967 locations
10.	The Mermaid’s Pendant by LeAnn Neal Reilly gave up at 2126 locations
11.	Take the Monkeys and Run by Karen Cantwell  2877 locations

The Miss Zukas books by Jo Dereske
12.	Miss Zukas and the Library Murders  5399 locations
13.	Miss Zukas and the Island Murders  5545 locations
14.	Miss Zukas and the Stroke of Death  5421 locations
15.	Miss Zukas and the Raven’s Dance  5612 locations
16.	Out of Circulation  3494 locations
17.	Final Notice  5480 locations
18.	Miss Zukas in Death’s Shadow  3187 locations
19.	Miss Zukas Shelves the Evidence  3269 locations
20.	Bookmarked to Die  5652 locations

21.	Murder Most Maine by Karen MacInerney  2475 locations
22.	AUDIBLE:  Silhoutte in Scarlet by Elizabeth Peters  6 hours, 47 minutes
23.	AUDIBLE:  Trojan Gold by Elizabeth Peters  10 hours, 17 minutes
24.	AUDIBLE:  Night Train to Memphis by Elizabeth Peters  13 hours, 37 minutes
25.	AUDIBLE:  Laughter of Dead Kings  by Elizabeth Peters  9 hours, 42 minutes


----------



## mistyd107

1.The Help-Kathryn Stockett 464 pgs 8,593 Loc K2 Started 7/3/10 Finished 7/14/10     
2.The Guernsey Literary and Potato peel pie society-Annie Barrows 288 pgs 4,121 Loc K2 Started 7/17/10 Finished 7/21/10    

Total Completed in July: 2
Total Completed in 2010: 22


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING* 1._Geek Love (Unabridged)_Kathrine DunnNovelAudiobook15:27 hours07/07/20104.75 stars2._Manifold: Origin_Stephen BaxterScience FictionKindle7,783 locations07/05/20102.75 stars3._Shame the Devil_George P. PelecanosCrimeDTB374 pages07/07/20102.00 stars4.Poor Cruel FolkArcady & Boris StragutskyScience FictionKindle67 locations07/07/20102.99 stars5._Greyhound_Staffan PiperNovelKindle4,301 locations07/10/20104.00 stars6._Endymion (Unabridged)_Dan SimmonsScience FictiomAudiobook23:21 hours07/23/20103.25 stars7._The Angel's Game_Carlos Ruiz ZafónNovelKindle9,122 locations07/14/20103.50 stars8._Foreigner_C.J. CherryhScience FictionDTB428 pagesQuit at 2359._Old Man's War_John ScalziScience FictionKindle5,338 locations07/17/20103.99 stars11._GRUBS_David McAfeeHorrorKindle3,080 locations07/19/20102.75 stars12._The Blood Knight_Greg KeyesFantasyKindle9,875 locations07/26/20102.75 stars13._Faithful Place (Unabridged)_Tana FrenchMysteryAudiobook16:17 hoursIn Progress14._The Star King_Jack VanceScience FictionDTB147 pages07/27/20104.00 stars15._Of Fire and Night_Kevin J. AndersonScience FictionKindle9,755 locations07/31/20103.00 stars16.Aristotle OSTony BallantyneScience FictionDTB13 pages07/29/20103.00 stars

Reading summary for 2010:

*MONTH**ACTUAL LOCS**ACTUAL PAGES**TOTAL EQ LOCS**TOTAL EQ PAGES*January25,5201,95658,7723,457February34,73469346,6972,737March31,9141,53057,9243,407April38,1761,07856,5023,324May31,1792,54174,3764,375June48,429179561,9443,644July49,32176862,3773,669     *YTD ACTUAL LOCS**YTD ACTUAL PAGES**YTD EQ LOCS**YTD EQ PAGES*260,6519,361419,78824,694
Pages will be converted to 17 locations in the totals in estimate equivalents (EQ)


----------



## pidgeon92

The Room in the Tower and Other Stories -- Edward Frederic Benson







-- 212 pages -- 7/31/10
Orange Is the New Black: One Year in a Women's Prison -- Piper Kerman







-- 320 pages -- 7/8/10
The Map of True Places -- Brunonia Barry







-- 416 pages -- 7/4/10
Trapped -- Jack Kilborn







-- 7/5/10
All He Ever Wanted -- Anita Shreve







-- 384 pages -- 7/7/10
Mockingbird -- Kathryn Erskine







-- 240 pages -- 7/9/10
The Carrie Diaries -- Candace Bushnell







-- 400 pages -- 7/17/10
The Passage -- Justin Cronin







-- 798 pages -- 7/24/10
Twenties Girl -- Sophie Kinsella







-- 448 pages -- 7/15/10
Dune Road -- Jane Green







-- 352 pages -- 7/27/10
Think of a Number -- John Verdon







-- 432 pages -- 7/26/10
Hold Still -- Nina LaCour







-- 304 pages -- 7/29/10


----------



## Leslie

Reading:

R1. Shining in the Sun by Alex Beecroft (4276 loc; started 6/29; finished 7/2; *****)
R2. The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins (4707 loc; finished 7/9; *****)
R3. Of Love and War by Margaret Lake (536 loc; read on 7/7; ****)
R4. Bad Case of Loving You by Laney Cairo (5312 loc; read 7/10-7/11; *****)
R5. Furious Love by Sam Kashner and Nancy Schoenberger (837 pgs; reading on my iPad; started 7/2)
R6. Just the Right Notes by Sean Michael (8576 loc; read on 7/11; ***)
R7. Down by the River by Rob Knight and B.A. Tortuga (4106 loc; finished 7/15; ****)
R8. Heights of Passion by Don Schecter (4589 loc; started 7/17; DNF)
R9. Mortal Enemies by J.L. Farnsworth (4747 loc; started 7/26)
R10. J.C. Leyendecker by Laurence S. Cutler and Judy Goffman Cutler (print, 256 pages; *****)
R11. Among the Living by Jordan Castillo Price (re-read; *****)


Listening (Audible):

A1. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo by Steig Larsson (16+ hours; started 6/29; finished 7/26; ****)
A2. The Girl Who Played with Fire by Steig Larsson (16+ hours; started 7/2

Samples:

S1. Bad Case of Loving You by Laney Cairo (read and bought 7/10)
S2. Circle of Change by Laney Cairo
S3. Jungle Heat by Bonnie Dee


----------



## Neekeebee

I'm in!

Currently Reading:
  

Gave up:
*Atlantis Redeemed* - Alyssa Day (stopped at page 209)
*As Husbands Go* - Susan Isaacs (stopped at page 189) A disappointment.

Finished Reading:
7/1: *Between Sisters* - Kristin Hannah (Sony, H/C 400 pages) Really thought I'd like this one, but medical stuff was _way_ far-fetched.
7/1: *Secrets of the Tudor Court *- D. L. Bogdan (K 5862 loc.) I really should've given up on this book 1/2 way in; 1st 1/2 was good, tho'.
7/4: *The American Patriot's Almanac* - William J. Bennett and John Cribb (K loc. 5118-5214)Finished one year after I started reading. Learned a lot.
7/5: *The Curse of the Pharaohs *- Elizabeth Peters (Sony, H/C 357 pages)
7/9: *You Were Always Mom's Favorite! Sisters in Conversation Throughout their Lives* - Deborah Tannen (Sony, H/C 256 pages)
7/11: *Ever Wonder Why? And Other Controversial Essays* - Thomas Sowell (K, P/B 460 pages)
7/16: *The Scent of Rain and Lightning* - Nancy Pickard (Sony, H/C 336 pages) Excellent murder mystery set in Kansas.
7/17: *My King the President* - Tom Lewis (K, P/B 273 pages)
7/19: *9 Dragons* - Michael Connelly (Sony, H/C 384 pages)  Could not put this one down.
7/23: *Lonely is the Soldier* - Jeff Hepple (K 11387 loc.)
7/23: *Guilty* - Ann Coulter (Sony, H/C 320 pages)
7/25: _*Major Pettigrew's Last Stand*_ - Helen Simonson (Sony, H/C 368 pages)
7/28: *The Lincoln Lawyer* - Michael Connelly (Sony, P/B 516 pages)

 Best read of the month.

N


----------



## cagnes

1. The Wedding (Lairds' Fiancees, #2) by Julie Garwood (384 pages) - finished 07/01
2. That Perfect Someone (Malory Family #10) by Johanna Lindsey (384 pages) - finished 07/02
3. High Country Bride (McKettricks, #1) by Linda Lael Miller (448 pages) - finished 07/03
4. Love in the Afternoon (The Hathaways, #5) by Lisa Kleypas (3538 locations) - finished 07/04
5. Surrender (MacKinnon's Rangers Trilogy, #1) by Pamela Clare (5886 locations) - finished 07/05
6. Rainwater by Sandra Brown (256 pages) - finished 07/06
7. Untamed (MacKinnon's Rangers Trilogy, #2) by Pamela Clare (6243 locations) - finished 07/07
8. Poison Study (Study, #1) by Maria V. Snyder - (4914 locations) - finished 07/09
9. Lady Isabella's Scandalous Marriage (Highland Pleasures, #2) by Jennifer Ashley (3526 locations) - finished 07/10
10. The Kitchen House by Kathleen Grissom (384 pages) - finished 07/11
11. Magic Study (Study, #2) by Maria V. Snyder - (5064 locations) - finished 07/12
12. Fire Study (Study, #3) by Maria V. Snyder - (6077 locations) - finished 07/14
13. Shotgun Bride (McKettricks, #2) by Linda Lael Miller (448 pages) - finished 07/16
14. Secondhand Bride (McKettricks, #3) by Linda Lael Miller (5040 locations) - finished 07/17
15. McKettrick's Choice (McKettricks, #4)  by Linda Lael Miller (6401 locations) - finished 07/18
16. A Kingdom of Dreams (Westmoreland, #1) by Judith McNaught (438 pages) - finished 07/20
17. Whitney, My Love (Westmoreland, #2) by Judith McNaught (736 pages) - finished 07/25
18. Until You (Westmoreland, #3) by Judith McNaught (448 pages) - finished 07/26
19. Sierra's Homecoming (McKettricks, #5)  by Linda Lael Miller (2645 locations) - finished 07/28
20. McKettrick's Luck (McKettricks, #6) by Linda Lael Miller (3102 locations)- finished 07/29
21. To Sir Phillip, With Love: The Epilogue II (Bridgertons, #5.5) by Julia Quinn (395 locations) - finished 07/29
22. Rapture in Death (In Death, #4) by J.D. Robb (5,399 locations) - finished 07/30 
23. In Bed with the Duke (Governess Brides, Book # by Christina Dodd (3536 locations) - finished 07/31


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Classical Revenge * by Robert Burton Robinson (7/3)
no pages; 3121 locations
2. *Manifold Time * by Stephen Baxter (7/6)
480 pages; 7871 locations
3. * Huckleberry Finished * by Livia J. Washburn (7/
304 pages; 3625 locations
4. *Squalor New Mexico * by Lisette Brody (7/11)
456 pages; 8026 locations
5. *Words Words Words * by David Crystal (7/12)
224 pages; 1581 locations
6. *Shelter Mountain * by Robyn Carr (7/1
379 pages; 5719 locations
7. *The Power of Social Intelligence * by Tony Buzan (7/19)
160 pages; 1843 locations
8. *Tea is for Terror* by Gayle Wigglesworth (7/22)
247 pages; 5081 locations
9. *How Zappos Shoes in Success * by New Word City (7/26)
no pages; 251 locations
10. *Tales of a Female Nomad: Living At Large in the World * by Rita Golden Gelman (7/26)
320 pages; 5609 locations

Samples:
*Island in the Sea of Time * by S.M. Stirling
*Making a Literary Life * by Carolyn See
*Breaking the Food Seduction * by Neal Barnard
*The Disappearing Spoon * by Sam Kean
*Accidental Bestseller * by Wendy Wax


----------



## Steph H

I did this for about half a month a few months ago then gave up....I'll try again in July.  Except the only way I'll keep up is just to do a running total, without titles or locations or links, so that's all I'm going to do.

_Books read as of 7/26:_

38

_(includes several short stories)_


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm in... I'll try to do better this month


----------



## LauraB

Casino Royal (reread) kindle, *2357 locations*
Elizabeth Street (for Quasi book game) finished *6389 kindle locations*
Currently reading: The River of Doubt: Theodore Roosevelt ; on Kindle.
Finished:  The Sicilian , Mario Puzo *7008 Kindle locations*

4 books for July.


----------



## Shandril19

1) The Book Thief - Markus Zusak - 6975 locations - 7/1/10
2) Faefever - Karen Mae Moning - 388 pages - 7/5/10
3) Grave Goods - Ariana Franklin - 386 pages - 7/7/10
4) A Touch of Dead - Charlaine Harris - 192 pages - 7/11/10
5) Angels of Destruction - Keith Donohue - audiobook - 7/13/10
6) The Little Stranger - Sarah Waters - 7310 locations - 7/13/10
7) Naamah's Curse - Jacqueline Carey - 567 pages - 7/15/10
8 ) Bullet - Laurell K Hamilton - 356 pages - 7/16/10
9) Committed - Elizabeth Berg - 4255 locations - 7/16/10
10) The saffron kitchen - Yasmin Crowther - audiobook - 7/18/10
11) Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet - Jamie Ford - 4611 locations - 7/20/10
12) Year of Wonders - Geraldine Brooks - 304 pages - 7/24/10
13) Dead in the Family - Charlaine Harris - 7/24/10
14) The White Queen - Phillipa Gregory - 7/29/10


----------



## AlexJouJou

July 2010 Completed and In progress books:

*Me, Myself, and Why? * by MaryJanice Davidson Completed 7/24 302 pages
_Magic Bites _ by Ilona Andrews In progress 
*Shoot to Thrill * by PJ Tracy 320 pages Completed 7/19
*Creation of Desire * by Leah Brooke 2900 locs Completed 7/18
*Desire for Three * by Leah Brooke 4758 locs Completed 7/18
*Salvation for Three* by Black 1900 locs Completed 7/17
*Dead to the World* by Harris 4965 locs Completed 7/4 
_Think of a Number _ by Verdon 432 pages In progress
*Knots and Crosses* by Ian Rankin 272 pages Completed 7/16
*The Reapers are the Angels * by Bell 240 pages Completed 7/17
_The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ by Larsson 12793 locations In progress (Loc 121
*The Calling* by Inger Ashe Wolfe 5709 Locations Completed 45% (dropped) 
*Kraken* by Mieville 528 pages Completed 7/19
*The Iron Hunt* by Marjorie Liu Completed 7/28 5890 loc
*The Alpha Vanguards Book* by Annie Nicholas PDF 70 pages Completed 
*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* By Stieg Larsson Completed 7/3 10259 locations 480 pages
*The Mating * by Nicky Charles 6368 locations (Smashwords - no idea of pages) Completed 7/2
*Eternal Hunter* by Cynthia Eden 6411 locations 352 pages Completed 7/8
*The Girl Who Played with Fire* 10586 locations 512 pages Completed 7/7
*Guards! Guards!* by Pratchet (July Reading Game) Completed 7/22 5795 locations 384 pages


----------



## Aravis60

Current reads:
1. The Blue Castle by L. M. Montgomery (started 7/25)
2. The Enchantress of Florence by Salman Rushdie (started 7/29)
Finished in July:
1. Carpe Jugulum by Terry Pratchett (started 6/26, finished 7/2)-296 pgs.
2. The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton (started 6/2, finished 7/4)- 552 pgs.
3. Anne of Ingleside by L.M. Montgomery (started 6/18, finished 7/5)- 384 pgs.
4. Love, Stargirl by Jerry Spinelli (started 7/1, finished 7/6)- 274 pgs. 
5. Extra Credit by Andrew Clements (started 7/6, finished 7/6)- 183 pgs. 
6. The Summer Before by Ann M. Martin (started and finished 7/7)- 215 pgs. 
7. Lady Susan by Jane Austen (started 7/6, finished 7/- 80 pgs. 
8. The Irish Warrior by Kris Kennedy (started 7/8, finished 7/9)- 352 pgs. 
9. Shadows of the Redwood: THe Scions of Shadow Trilogy, Book One by Gillian Summers (started 7/8, finished 7/11)- 336 pgs.
10. Rainbow Valley by L.M. Montgomery (started 7/5, finished 7/15)- 354 pgs.
11. The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society by Mary Ann Shaffer adn Annie Barrows (started 7/7, finished 7/16)- 274 pgs.
12. The Sugar Queen by Sarah Addison Allen (started 7/7, finished 7/16)- 276 pgs.
13. The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents by Terry Pratchett (started 7/16, finished 7/17)-241 pgs.
14. The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins (started 7/19, finished 7/21)- 374 pgs. 
15. Seekers: The Quest Begins by Erin Hunter (started 7/21, finished 7/22)-293 pgs. 
16. Sourcery by Terry Pratchett (started 7/18, finished 7/24)- 260 pgs. 
17. Rilla of Ingleside by L.M. Montgomery (started 7/15, finished 7/25)- 277 pgs. 
18. Heated Rush by Leslie Kelly (started 7/25, finished 7/26)- 224 pgs. 
19. The Sea Fairies by L. Frank Baum (started 7/26, finished 7/27)- 86 pgs. 
20. Relentless by Leslie Kelly (started 7/27, finished 7/2- 224 pgs.
21. The House at Riverton by Kate Morton (started 7/24, finished 7/29)-468 pgs.


----------



## BTackitt

1. All Fired Up - 5962 K Loc Finished
2. Heart of Fire - 6016 K Loc Finished
3. Out of Bounds - 2191 K Loc Finished
4. Cry Sanctuary - 2804 K Loc Finished
5. Hunting Season - 6554 K Loc Finished
6. Moon Dance (Vampire for Hire book 1) - 3555 K Loc Finished
7. Eternal Hunter - 6185 K Loc Finished
8. Short Stories from Red Rock Pass - 1262 K Loc Finished
9. Sanctuary Lost - 3537 K Loc Finished
10. Sanctuary's Price - 3089 K Loc Finished
11. Sanctuary Unbound - 2905 K Loc Finished
12. Bethany's Rite - PDF - 171 pages Finished
13. Binding Krista - PDF - 142 Pages Finished
14. Gabriel's Gift  - PDF - 116 pages Finished
15. My Blood Approves - 6170 K Loc Finished
16. Flutter - 7044 K Loc Finished
17. Fate - 6061 K Loc Finished
18. Believe in the Magic - PDF - 134 Pages Finished
19. Beyond Illusion - PDF - 129 Pages Finished
20. The Darkest Lie - 6210 K Loc Finished
21. Celtic Evil: Ian - 7627 K Loc Finished
22. Celtic Evil: Roarke - 5587 K Loc Finished
23. S.E.A.L. Team Omega Flames of Betrayal - 4952 K Loc Finished
24. The Dark Gate - 3567 K Loc Finished
25. Dark Deceiver - 3518 K Loc Finished
26. Spirit Bound: Vampire academy - 6045 K Loc Finished
27. All Tied Up - 1410 K Loc Finished


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in

1   Shadow of Power by Steve Martini, 464 pages...(into July from June)...
2   Storm Prey by John Sandford, 416 dtb pages, (147 read in June) finished
3  Laelia by Ruth Garnett, 240 dtb pages, finished


----------



## summerteeth

1. finishing Confession of a Buddhist Atheist from June 29 - finished July 2 - 4837 locations
2. The Six Wives of Henry VIII by Alison Weir finished July 16 - 8460 locations
3. Existentialism And Human Emotions (A Philosophical Library Book) by Jean-Paul Sartre finished 7/16 - 703 locations
4. Silas Mariner: The Weaver of Raveloe (Large Print Edition) by George Eliot finished 7/17 - 2768 locations
5. Vignettes of San Francisco by Almira Bailey finished 7/17 - 895 locations
6. Swan Song by Anton Chekhov finished 7/17 - 199 locations
7. The Last of the Mohicans (Signet Classics) by James Fenimore Cooper finished 7/18 - 5659 locations
8. The Metropolis by Upton Sinclair finished 7/19 - 3583 locations
9. Right, Ho Jeeves by P.G. Wodehouse finished 7/19 - 2851 locations
10. Life on the Mississippi by Mark Twain finished 7/20 - 6366 locations
11. Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse finished 7/20 - 1451 locations
12. The Brenner Assignment: The Untold Story of the Most Daring Spy Mission of World War II by Patrick K. O'Donnell finished 7/21 - 3034 locations
13. The Phantom of the Opera by Gaston Leroux finished 7/22 - 3177 locations
14. The Jungle Book (Puffin Classics) by Rudyard Kipling finished 7/22 - 1821 locations
15. The Green Mouse by Robert W. Chambers finished 7/22 - 1892 locations
16. The Medici Conspiracy: The Illicit Journey of Looted Antiquities-- From Italy's Tomb Raiders to the World's Greatest Museums by Peter Watson finished 7/23 - 5013 locations
17. A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court by Mark Twain finished 7/23 - 473 locations
18. Agnes Grey (Arcturus Paperback Classics) by Anne Bronte finished 7/23 - 2839 locations
19. The Book of Vice: Very Naughty Things (and How to Do Them) by Peter Sagal finished 7/27 - 3641 locations
20. Stealing History: Tomb Raiders, Smugglers, and the Looting of the Ancient World by Roger Atwood finished 7/28 - 4823 locations
21. My Man Jeeves by PG Wodehouse finished 7/29 - 1839 locations
22. Napoleon: a Life by Paul Johnson finished 7/30 - 2243 locations
23. Naughty Or Nice (Love and Laughter # 5 by Stephanie Bond finished 7/30 - 2926 locations
24. Handbags and Homicide (Haley Randolph Mysteries) by Dorothy Howell started 7/30 - 4463 locations


----------



## ladyknight33

*July 2010 85,173 locations 19 books*
1. *One L* Scott Turow DTB 287 pages
2 *Out of Bounds~Love of Sports * T.A. Chase 2386 locations
3. *Tuscan Holiday* Holly Chamberlin 5003 locations
4. *The Merry-Go-Round* Donna Fasano 3519 locations
5. *Foxy My Life in Three Acts* Pam Grier 4404 locations
6. *Take One Above the Line* Karen Kingsbury 5286 locations
7. *Unforgettable* Bette Ford 6046 locations
8. *An Everlasting Love* Bette Ford 5581 locations
9. *Can't Get Enough of You* Bette Ford 7011 locations
10. *Can't Say No* Bette Ford 5518 locations
11. *The Bounty: The Malloy Family Book 1* Beth Williamson 4774 locations
12. *The Prize: The Malloy Family Book 2* Beth Williamson
13. *So You Don't Want to Go to Church* Wayne Jacobsen 3552 locations
14. *A Little Light Magic* Joy Nash 5825 locations
15. *The Reward: The Malloy Family Book 3 * Beth Williamson 4560 locations
16. *The Treasue: The Malloy Family Book 4 * Beth Williamson 4561 locations
17. *The Gift: The Malloy Family Book 5* Beth Williamson 4227 locations
18. *The Tribute: The Malloy Family Book 6* Beth Williamson 4647 locations
19. *The Legacy: The Malloy Family Book 7* Beth Williamson 4273 locations


----------



## egh34

Going to try for a book a day in July...so, I'm in!

1. Savor the Moment by Nora Roberts finished 7-1     

got involved in the Outlander series, so since I can't read those books in a day...

2. Outlander by Diana Gabaldon finished 7-9-10      
3. Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon finished 7-16-10      
4. State Fair by Earlene Fowler finished 7-18-10    
5. Name of the Game by Nora Roberts dinished 7-20-10   
6. Once More with Feeling by Nora Roberts 7-22-10


----------



## KimME

1. Need by Carrie Jones  306 pages
2. Uglies by Scott Westerfield 425 pages
3. Captivate by Carrie Jones 273 pages
4. Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins    locations
5. Pretties by Scott Westerfield    pages
6. Catching Fire by Suzanne Colling    locations
7. Specials by Scott Westerfield    pages

This is a record breaking month for me


----------



## Emily King

My place...


----------



## nelmsm

My spot!

1. Endurance   Jackk Kilborn  6,201 locations   July 3
2. Truck Stop  Jack Kilborn & J.A. Konrath   1,926 locations  July 3
3. Killing Floor  Lee Child  7,003 locations  July 6
4. Die Trying    Lee Child  6,772 locations  July 8
5. The Complete Midshipman Bolitho   Alexander Kent  3,419 locations  July 11
6. Bedtime Stories of the Apocalypse  Joel Arnold  1,519 locations  July 11
7. Tripwire       Lee Child  7,086 locations  July 16
8. The Sunrise Lands   S.M. Stirling   7,975 locations  July 19
9. On Basilisk Station   David Weber   6,396 locations  July 28


----------



## Toby

FINISHED READING!

1. Roast Beef, Medium by Edna Ferber, 1777 Loc's, Was good until the rascist remark scene, which I found offensive. 7/2/10
2. World Wide Rave: Creating Triggers that Get Millions of People to Spread Your ...by David Meerman Scott, 2928 Loc's, Fair, 7/5/10
3. The Good Mood Diet: Feel Great While You Lose Weight by Susan M. Kleimer & Bob Condor, 3733 Loc's, Good, but she does give misleading information about soy., 7/5/10
4. Carrot Cake Murder, A Hannah Swensen Mystery with Recipes by Joanne Fluke, (Book 10), 5310 Loc's, Excellent, 7/7/10
5. Beginning Zentangle by Rick Roberts & Maria Thomas, 53 Pg.'s, Excellent, 7/9/10
6. The Elements of Drawing in Three Letters to Beginners by John Ruskin, 1819-1900, 3259 Loc's, Very Good, 7/10/10
7. High Five (Stephanie Plum, No. 5) by Janet Evanovich, 4885 Loc's, Excellent, 7/15/10
8. Hot Six (Stephanie Plum, No. 6) by Janet Evanovich, 4597 Loc's, Excellent, 7/19/10
9. Rottweiller Rescue: a mystery for dog lovers by Ellen O'Connell, 3014 Loc's, Excellent, 7/23/10
10. Seven Up (Stephanie Plum, No. 7) by Janet Evanovich, 4714 Loc's, Excellent, 7/26/10
11. While the Savage Sleeps by Andrew E. Kaufman, 5341 Loc's, Excellent, 7/30/10


----------



## Malweth

*☼**#*_*Title / Link*_*Author**Format*​*Start*​-*Finish**Genre*​*Size*​*Alt Link*​%​*1.*_Shogun_James ClavellKindle​26 Apr 2010-14 Jul 2010HistF​26,188​http://​100%​*2.*_Knife of Dreams_ (WoT #11)Robert JordanAB iPod​13 Jun 2010-26 Jul 2010Fant​32:24:00​​100%​*☼**3.*_The Gathering Storm_ (WoT #12)Robert Jordan, et al.AB iPod​26 Jul 2010-?? ?? 2010Fant​33:02:00​​37%​*☼**4.*_Mistborn_Brandon SandersonKindle​29 Jul 2010-?? ?? 2010Fant​12,864​http://​3%​*Totals*​*Start*​-*Finish*​*Size*​​Total LocationsKindle​01 Jul 2010​-01 Aug 2010​7,194​​Total Audio HH:MMAB iPod​01 Jul 2010​-01 Aug 2010​35:52​​


----------



## chipotle

All books are Kindle versions. I tried going back to library books but I couldn't take it.  

1. The Amalfi Bride by Ann Major - ok
2. Summer in Eclipse Bay by Jayne Ann Krentz (Eclipse Bay Trilogy #3) - good, started slow
3. Changing Habits by Debbie Macomber - ok, ending went on forever
4. The Madness of Lord Ian Mackenzie by Jennifer Ashley (Highland Pleasures #1)- very good, unusual romance
5. No Hormones, No Fear by Trisha Posner - ok, quick read
6. 16 Lighthouse Road by Debbie Macomber (Cedar Cove #1) - ok


DNF
1. The Devil Served Tortellini by Shirley Jump
2. Atomic Lobster by Tim Dorsey


----------



## worktolive

1. *Father Material* - Kimberly Van Meter - 3,390 loc 7/2 - Freebie, decent category romance *C+*
2. *Switched* - Amanda Hocking - 2,893 loc 7/2 - YA, good lead character, interesting plot *B*
3. *Wicked Becomes You * - Meredith Duran - 402 p. 7/6 - Enjoyable Regency *B+*
4. *Winter's Passage * - Julie Kagawa - 850 loc 7/7 - The Iron King short story *B*
5. *Motor City Fae * - Cindy Spencer Pape - 4,079 loc 7/8 - fun paranormal romance *B*
6. *Turn It On * - Vivian Arend - 3,199 loc 7/10 - erotic romance, a tad too much sex *C+*
7. *Hearts At Stake * - Alyxandra Harvey - 2,312 loc 7/11 - Freebie YA, vampires, lead a typical teenager *C+*
8. *Tall, Dark and Dead* - Tate Hallaway - 304 p 7/12 - Vamps and Witches *C+*
9. *Second Chance Pass* - Robyn Carr - 409 p 7/15 - Virgin River Book 5, love this series *B*
10. *The Bride's Baby* - Liz Fielding - 2,858 loc 7/16 - Freebie category romance - better than the usual *C+*
11. *Out of Bounds* - T.A. Chase - 2,386 loc 7/17 - Freebie, erotica m/m - *C+*
12. *The Feline Fugitive* - Esmerelda Bishop - 1,299 loc 7/18 - paranormal, alpha hero turns into a kitty *B*
13. *Samson's Lovely Mortal* - Tina Folsom - 4,098 loc 7/19 - vamp romance, likeable characters *B*
14. *Embers* - Laura Bickle - 359 p - 7/21 - UF, heroine swallows ghosts and has a salamander familiar *B+*
15. *Secondhand Spirits* - Juliet Blackwell - 325 p. 7/23 - A witch who owns a vintage clothes store in San Francisco. *B+*
16. *Amaury's Hellion* - Tina Folsom - 4,327 loc 7/25 - vamp romance *B*
17. *A Cast-Off Coven* - Juliet Blackwell - 4,906 loc 7/25 - paranormal cozy mystery *B+*
18. *Sugar Daddy* - Lisa Kleypas - 418 p. 7/27 - contemp romance *B* 
19 *Infidel* - Ayaan Hirsi Ali - 353 p. 7/28 - Bookclub, Autobiography - sometimes harrowing *A*
20. *A Little Light Magic* - Joy Nash - 5,825 loc 7/31 - contemp romance *B+*


----------



## drenfrow

I'm in again.


*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*7/3The Tooth of Time Sue Henry 288 pp. Mystery DTB 7/3The Laughter of Dead Kings Elizabeth Peters 336 pp. Mystery DTB 7/5Rewired Larry Rosen 4539 loc. Non-Fiction Kindle 7/6Reunion at Mossy Creek Deborah Smith 4106 loc. Fiction Kindle 7/8Milrose Munce and the Den of Professional Help Douglas Cooper 2907 loc. YA Kindle 7/19Too Close to the Sun: The Life of Denys Finch Hatton Sara Wheeler 5445 loc. Biography Kindle 7/21The Bolter  Frances Osbourne 5157 loc. Biography Kindle 7/22Frederica Georgette Heyer 7405 loc. Romance Kindle 7/25In Enemy Hands David Weber 8199 loc. Science Fiction Kindle 7/27Scarlet Feather Maeve Binchy 549 pp. Fiction DTB 7/28All Creatures Great and Small James Herriot 437 pp. Humor/Memoir Audiobook 7/30Turn Coat Jim Butcher 545 pp. Urban Fantasy DTB 7/31The Adventures of Sally PG Wodehouse 5480 loc. Humor Kindle


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

*Books Read in July*
*1.The Red Pyramid 528 pages Kindle!
2. Darkfever 382 pages Kindle!
3. Bloodfever 320 pages Kindle!
4. Faefever352 pages Kindle!
5. Dreamfever400 pages Kindle!*

Currently reading:_Sabriel 336 pages DTB _
Up next: Victory of Eagles 342 pages Kindle!

*Read since 9/9*
Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time Book 1) 832 pages DTB
The Great Hunt (Wheel of Time Book 2) 705 pages DTB
The Dragon Reborn (Wheel of Time Book 3) 624 pages DTB
The Shadow Rising (Wheel of Time Book 4) 1008 pages DTB
The Fires of Heaven (Wheel of Time Book 5) 992 pages DTB
Lord of Chaos (Wheel of Time Book 6) 1011 pages DTB
A Crown of Swords (Wheel of Time Book 7) 896 pages DTB
The Path of Daggers (Wheel of Time Book 8 ) 704 pages DTB
Winter's Heart (The Wheel of Time Book 9) 625 pages DTB
Crossroads of Twilight (Wheel of Time Book 10) 864 pages DTB
Knife of Dreams (Wheel of Time Book 11) 1000 pages DTB
The Gathering Storm (Wheel of Time Book 12) 784 pages DTB 
An Echo in the Bone: A Novel (Outlander) 832 pages Kindle!
The Lightning Thief (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 1) 470 pages Kindle!
Tempted (House of Night Book 6) 336 pages Kindle!
Covet 496 pages Kindle!
The Hunger Games 384 pages Kindle!
Catching Fire 400 pages DTB
Once A Runner 296 pages Kindle!
Sea of Monsters (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 2) 288 pages Kindle!
Afraid 384 pages Kindle!
The Titan's Curse (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 3) 320 pages Kindle!
Assassin's Apprentice 464 pages Kindle!
The Battle of the Labyrinth (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 4) 368 pages Kindle!
The Bounty: The Malloy Family Book 1 252 pages Kindle!
The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 5) 400 pages Kindle!
His Lady Mistress 304 pages Kindle! 
Uhura's Song 384 pages Kindle!
Kiss Me Deadly 288 pages Kindle! 
The Eyre Affair 384 pages Kindle!
His Majesty's Dargon 384 pages Kindle!
Throne of Jade 432 pages Kindle!
Lost in a Good Book 432 pages Kindle!
Black Powder War 400 pages Kindle!
Well of Lost Plots 416 pages Kindle!
Restoree 256 pages Kindle!
Empire of Ivory 416 pages Kindle!
New Moon 608 pages Kindle!
Eclipse 640 pages Kindle!
Breaking Dawn 768 pages Kindle!
Midnight Sun 264 pages PDF
Something Rotten 416 pages Kindle!
Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet 304 pages Kindle!
Flirt 192 pages Kindle!
Cheaper by the Dozen 224 pages DTB
Ender's Game 384 pages Kindle!
The Forgotten Garden 560 pages Kindle!
Dragonsinger 320 pages DTB
Dragonriders of Pern 832 pages Kindle!
Dragonsong 208 pages DTB
Dragondrums 256 pages DTB
Moreta: Dragonlady of Pern 384 pages Kindle!
Lover Mine 528 pages Kindle!
Short Second Life of Bree Tanner 197 pages e-book
Dragonfire 480 pages Kindle!
Dragonheart 560 pages Kindle!
Major Pettigrew's Last Stand 368 pages Kindle!
Bullet 368 pages Kindle!
A Pony for the Winter 63 pages DTB
The Red Pyramid 528 pages Kindle!
Darkfever 382 Kindle!
Bloodfever 320 pages Kindle! 
Faefever 352 pages Kindle!
Dreamfever 400 pages Kindle!


----------



## Maxx

1.  Bloodfever (audiobook) 70% through as of July 1, completed July 2, 103 pages
2.  The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest (audiobook) began July 2, completed July 17, 576 pages
3.  Shadow of Power (kindle) began July 3, 56% through as of July 31, 260 pages
4.  Rise and Shine (audiobook) began July 17, completed July 24, 352 pages
5.  Sabriel (audiobook) began July 24, 65% through as of July 31, 218 pages

Total Partial Books completed in July:  1
Total Whole Books completed in July:  2

Total Pages Read in July:  1509


----------



## Annalog

In again - will update this weekend.


----------



## sheltiemom

1.  Lean Mean Thirteen - Janet Evanovitch - 5734 locations
2.  The Art of Racing in the Rain - Garth Stein - 321 pages
3.  Hide - Lisa Gardner - 7225 locations
4.  Fearless Fourteen - Janet Evanovitch - 3787 locations
4.  All in Time - Ciana Stone - 2246 locations
5.  Glory in Death - JD Robb - 5565 locations


----------



## meljackson

The Static of the Spheres- finished July 2.     
The Postmistress- finished July 3.      
The Fence My Father Built- finished July 5.    
A Reliable Wife- finished July 6. 
Firefly Lane- finished July 9.      
No Second Chance- finished July 9.     
Fear the Worst- finished July 11.      
The Boyfriend League- finished July 13.    
Tallgrass- finished July 15.      
Not Without Hope- finished July 16.    
The Last Song- finished July 19.     
Deeper Than the Dead- finished July 20.      
Never Look Away- finished July 21.      
Harmless- finished ?


----------



## geko29

I read only free books in June and it was kinda fun, so in July I'm reading only books that were under a dollar.

*Identity Crisis* by Debbi Mack; 3,755 locs, 212pp; An interesting if not totally enthralling legal mystery.
Abandoned: *Mighty Hammer Down* by David J. Guyton. 20 or so spelling/grammatical errors in the first 3 pages--gave up at location 50.
*Hide* by Lisa Gardner; 7,225 locs, 384 pp; Great thriller, first in a series I'll definitely continue.
*No Mercy* by John Gilstrap; 6,139 locs, 400pp; Exciting and action packed. Already purchased the sequel.
*Wet Desert* by Gary Hansen; 10,950 locs, 360pp; Riveting story of environmental terrorism, has a similar feel to Boyd Morrison's *Rogue Wave* (nee The Palmyra Impact)
*Body of Lies* by David Ignatius; 5305 locs, 320pp; Incredibly complex and well-paced thriller. I'll definitely see the movie now. _My 100th Kindle book read_
*Rules of Deception* by Christopher Reich; 8162 locs, 400pp; A somewhat flawed but nonetheless enjoybable thriller.

Running Totals: 6 books, 41,536 locations, 2,076 pages


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again. 

1. _Black Powder War_ by Naomi Novik: 5297 locations. Begun 6/30, on location 489 on 7/1, completed 7/10 -- 4808 locations read in July.
2. _Empire of Ivory_ by Naomi Novik: 5483 locations. Begun 7/11, completed 7/23.
3. _Victory of Eagles_ by Naomi Novik: 4931 locations. Begun 7/23, completed 7/31.

Running Totals: FINAL TOTALS:
Locations read in July: 15,222
DTB pages read in July: 
Books read start to finish in July: 2
Books read partially in July: 1


----------



## Geoffrey

Ooops. Didn't sign up in time for Firsties ....

1. Dragon Keeper - Robin Hobbs - Fantasy - 100% - 7820 locations - 496 pages - finished 7/5
2. Heart-Shaped Box - Joe Hill - Horror - 100% - 5605 locations - 384 pages - finished 7/9
3. The Sovereign Era: Year One - Matthew Wayne Selznick - Superheroes - 100% - 1209 locations - 75 pages - finished 7/9
4. Keeping Promise Rock - Amy Lane - m/m romance - 100% - 5782 locations - 358 pages - finished 7/11 
5. 1634: The Bavarian Crisis - Eric Flint - Alt. 100% - 14160 locations - 704 pages - finished 7/18
6. Old Man's War - John Scalzi - Science Fiction - 100% - 4947 locations - 320 pages - finished 7/22
7. The Dangerous Dimension - L. Ron Hubbard - Science Fiction - 100% - 1051 locations - 65 pages - finished 7/22
8. The Last Drop - L. Sprague de Camp and L. Ron Hubbard - Science Fiction - 100% - 879 locations - 55 pages - finished 7/22
9. All Play & No Work - Lynn Carol - m/m romance - 28% - 709 of 2492 locations - 155 pages - abandoned 7/22
10. Rides a Dread Legion - Raymond Feist - Fantasy - 100% - 6474 locations - 384 pages - finished 7/27
11. Grantville Gazette volume 8 - Eric Flint - Alt. History - 100% - 8846 locations - 549 pages - finished 7/30
12. Grantville Gazette volume 9 - Eric Flint - Alt. History - 52% - 4353 of 8219 locations - 509 pages


----------



## Tuttle

If I post here now maybe I'll remember to do this unlike last month when I meant to.

Books carried over: 
A Wind From the South at 41% at the beginning of the month
Accelerando at 6% at the start of the month
Young Miles at 24% at the start of the month

Completed in July:
1. _A Wind From the South_ by Diane Duane - completed July 6 with 4678 locations (392 pages)
2. _ Helen's Babies_ by John Habberton - began July 7th, completed July 7th, 1624 locations (128 pages) 
3. _ Dragon Keeper_ (Free Edition) by Robin Hobb - began July 7th, completed July 8th, 7820 locations (496 pages)
4. _ Emergence _ by David Palmer 
5. _ Pirates of the Narrow Seas - The Sallee Rovers _ by Dan McGirt, 8184 locations 
6. An untitled unpublished book by Ronnell D. Porter, 1585 locations

Apparently I lost most of my reading time this month to hanging out with friends who are about to move to New Jersey, so after the beginning of the month I rarely read anything.


----------



## drenee

*The Pillars of the Earth* by Ken Follett. K-book. 973 pgs.      
*Brighter Than the Sun* by Julia Quinn. Library book on Sony. 388 pgs.   
*Sheltering Hearts* by Robyn Carr. K-book. 1224 loc.   

*Three Bags Full* by Leonie Swann. Audiobook. 9hrs. 7min.    
*The Hot Rock* by Donald Westlake. Audiobook. 6hrs. 32 min.    
*An Irish Country Village* by Patrick Taylor. Audiobook. 13 hrs. 49 min.


----------



## izzy

I'll try maybe this will help me hit my 50 in a year  So this is my spot. Also everything is read on kindle unless otherwise noted.

Currently Reading: 
1. The Passage by Justin Cronin 
started 6/25 current at: 40% (17054/716 pages)
2. Archenemy Looking Glass Wars book 3 by Frank Beddor
started 7/8 (370 pages/9 hrs 13 mins){audio}

Finished:
1. Red Pryamid by Rick Riordan 
started 6/1 finished 7/4 (7137 locs/516 pages) - 5/5 
2. Seeing Redd Book 2 Looking Glass Wars by Frank Beddor 
started 7/4 finished 7/7 (384 pages/9 hrs 2 mins){audio} - 4/5 - the audio book made the books way more enjoyable.
3.  33 AD by David McAfee 
started 7/4 finished 7/10 (5049 locs/276 pages) - 5/5 great book really interesting idea
4. Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets 
started 7/13 finished 7/19 (352 pages) - 5/5 I forget how much i enjoyed HP and am loving rereading the series.
5. Dark Fever by Karen Moning
started 7/23 finished 7/26 (4552 locs/382 pages) - 4/5 I loved the beginning and the end was okay. It left me wanting to read the next book, but i know i'd be unhappily waiting if it wasn't already out.

*Total books finished in July:* 5
*Total pages read in July:* 1910
*Total locs in July:*: 132738
*Total Audio Book hours in July:* 09:02


----------



## joanne29

I am in!

1. The Servant's Quarters by Lynn Freed 256 pgs. 7/1    fair
2. If Your Going to Cry Go Outside by Kelly Cutrone 208 pgs. 7/3      surprisingly good
3. The tension of Opposites by Kristine McBride 288 pgs. 7/7    okay
4. By Accident by Susan Kelly 304 pgs. 7/10       beautifully written
5. Blind Descent by James M. Tabor 304 pgs. 7/13      awesome
6. Unchartered Territori by Tori Spelling 224 pgs. 7/15       good as usual
7. The Day I Ate Whatever I Wanted by Elizabeth Berg 256 pgs. 7/19      excellent Berg
8. A Thousand Sisters by Lisa Shannon 336 pgs. 7/21        excellent
9. The Water Giver by Joan Ryan272 pgs. 7/24       heartwarming
10. The Boy Who Came Back From Heaven by Kevin Malarkey 248 pgs. 7/26      Thought Provoking
11. Into the Forest by Jean Hegland 256 pgs. 7/30      excellent
12. Sliding into Home by Kendra Wilkinson 256 pgs. 7/31      very interesting


----------



## RyanMWilliams

1:  Just starting The Deed of Paksenarrion by Elizabeth Moon


----------



## Margaret

1. _Soulless_ by Gail Carriger 5151 locations   
Vampires + Werewolves + Evil Scientists + Victorian Society = Fun
2. _Tender at the Bone: Growing Up at the Table_ by Ruth Reichl 4863 locations    
Anecdotal autobiography of a New York Times Food Critic - Wonderful
3. _Left to Tell: Discovering God Amid the Rwandan Holocaust_ by Immaculee Ilibagagiza 3751 locations
True story of a survivor of the atrocities in Rwanda - disturbing in some places, a bit 
preachy in others, all in all a worthwhile and informative read   
4. _The Fairy Godmother_ by Mercedes Lackey 6187 locations   
Good book for those who like fractured fairy tales, and I do
5. _33 AD_ by David McAfee 5296 locations   
Vampires in the time of Jesus: I liked this book, but wished that the ending was more definitive.
6. _Sick Puppy_ by Carl Hiaasen 5701 locations    
Hilarious and a bit twisted - highly recommended
7. _Swedish for Beginners_ by Susanne O'Leary 6673 locations  
Good idea for a story, but the characters were not believable for me.
8. _The Demon Queen and the Locksmith_ by Spencer Baum 2502 locations  
Coming of age fantasy that gets much too confusing in the way it plays out 
9. _Waiting for Spring_ by R.J. Keller 8980 locations   
Good story, great characters; a bit drawn out in the telling
10. _Band ****_ by Frank Anthony Polito 6339 locations   
11. _A Bride Most Begrudging_ by Deeanne Gist 5876 locations 
12. _The Wedding Girl_ by Madeline Wickham 6771 locations  
13. _Beachcombers: A Novel_ by Nancy Thayer 6780 locations   
14. _The Looking Glass Wars_   
15. _Take the Monkeys and Run_  
16. _The Search_ by Nora Roberts  
17. _Fly Away Home: A Novel_ by Jennifer Weiner


----------



## Gayle

Count me in again.

*The Last Coyote* by Michael Connelly Kindle Edition 416 pages
*True Blue* by David Baldacci DTB 464 pages
*Trunk Music* by Michael Connelly Kindle Edition
*Beyond the Highland Mist* by Karen Marie Moning Kindle Edition
*To Tame a Highland Warrior* by Karen Marie Moning Kindle Edition
*The Highlander's Touch* by Karen Marie Moning Kindle Edition


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm in again.

Finished: _Not Without Hope _ by Jere Longman and Nick Schuyler. 
Finished: _Vision in White _ by Nora Roberts.
Finished: _The Passage _ by Justin Cronin
Finished: _The Luxe _ by Anna Godberson
Finished: _Dead Sleep _ by Greg Iles
Finished: _ To Kill a Mockingbird _ by Harper Lee
Finished: _Money to Burn _ by James Grippano
Finished: _Sweet Dreams and Flying Machines _ by Deborah Wallis
Finished: _Faithful Place _ by Tana French
Finished: _Await Your Reply _ by Dan Chaon
Finished: _Every Last One _ by Anna Quindlan
Finished: _Echo Park _ by Michael Connelly
Finished: _A Drink Before the War _ by Dennis Lehane
Reading: _Rumors _ by Anna Godberson


----------



## ayuryogini

MY PLACEHOLDER:


*DATE**BOOK**AUTHOR**LOCATIONS*July 5 Plantation Dorothea Benton Frank 8723 July 10 Lowcountry Summer: A Plantation Novel Dorothea Frank6530 July 20The Passage Justin Cronin17054Row 3More text in column 2Column 3Column 4


----------



## Quake1028

I'm new here, but I'm in .

1.*Secret Adversary* - Agatha Christie (4,896 Locations) 
*A bit hard to read due to the style of English that was used.* - *B+*
2.*Blockade Billy* - Stephen King (730 Locations) 
*Far too short, and easy to figure out, but a breeze to read and fun.* - *B*
3.*Kiss Her Goodbye* - Allan Guthrie (5,805 Locations) 
*Couldn't sympathize or really care for any character. Quick read.* - *C*
4.*Besserwisser* - Steve Anderson (3,663 Locations) 
*Good first time effort, but disjointed and lacking explanation or reasoning in spots. Love the beer references.* - *C*
5.*UR* - Stephen King (1,751 Locations) 
*Better than Blockade Billy, more fleshed out. Fun story, but superficial.* - *B+*
6.*Quarry in the Middle* - Max Allan Collins (2,605 Locations) 
*Great little entry in the HCC series. Main character is easy to root for, unlike any in Kiss Her Goodbye.* - *A*
7.*Murder on the Links* - Agatha Christie (2,645 Locations) 
*Hard to read, again. d*mn English language . Good story, if a bit convoluted.* - *B*
8.*Star Wars: Lost Tribe of the Sith (#1-#4)* - John Jackson Miller (2,741 Locations) 
*Cool little story about a lost Sith tribe ending up on an alien planet* - *C*
9.*The Weight of Blood: The Half Orcs, Book 1* - David Dalglish (3,981 Locations) 
*Floored by how amazing this is. Can't wait for more.* - *A+*
10.*The Tales of Beedle the Bard* - J.K. Rowling (107 Pages) 
*These fairy tales aren't nearly the quality of the proper series, but still retain some magic. Dumbledore notes a nice touch.* - *B-*
11.*The Bedwetter: Stories of Courage, Redemption, and Pee* - Sarah Silverman (2,832 Locations)
*Funny book, but feels very disjointed and random in spots, all over the place. Still, a light, interesting read about her struggles become successful.* - *B*
12.*Quidditch Through the Ages* - J.K. Rowling (56 Pages)
*Short as can be, boring and dry, but I have finally read all of Rowling's books, so that's something I guess.* - *C-*
13.*The Monkey's Raincoat* - Robert Crais (237 Pages)
*Took a while to get into the style of writing and the flow of the story. I've heard this first book is rough but later ones are much better. I can see the potential.* - *B-*

*Total Books:* 13
*Total Locations:* 31,648
*Total Pages:* 400


----------



## 1131

*Hunting Eichmann* by Neal Bascomb kindle book 4700 locations
*The Looking Glass Wars* by Frank Beddor kindle book 3830 locations
*The Rape of Nanking* by Iris Chang kindle book 4725 locations
*Escaping Salem: The Other Witch Hunt of 1692* by Richard Godbeer kindle book 1640 locations
*Auschwitz: True Tales From a Grotesque Land * by Sara Nomberg-Przytzk kindle book 2180 locations
*The Poisoner's Handbook: Murder and the Birth of Forensic Medicine * by Deborah Blum audio book 9 hours 15 mins
*The Bielski Brothers * by Peter Duffy HC 279 pages
*Perpetrators, Victims, Bystanders * by Raul Hilberg soft cover 268 pages
*A Descent Into Hell * by Kathryn Casey kindle book 5860 locations
*The Fate of the Corps* by Larry Morris kindle book 4240 locations
*Schindler's List * by Thomas Keneally soft cover 397 pages
*Trojan Gold * by Elizabeth Peters audio book 10 hours 33 minutes
*The 23rd Psalm: A Holocaust Memoir* by George Lucius Salton kindle book 3395 locations


----------



## pagerd

This is not necessarily the order I've read the books in, but they're what I've read since the first. Okay, it looks like I've been on a cozy kick this month, and only _Death Waxed Over_ has been a re-read, so far.
(edited to add 7/26) I re-read 22 and 23 to refresh my memory before reading 24.
(edited to add 8/1) After reading the first soap-making title, I decided to re-read _Hot Money_ for its family dynamics and then went on to read _Come Fall_ as a change of pace. I discovered _Come Fall_ on John Scalzi's blog, Whatever, as a "Big Idea" entry. I finished the second soap-making book and read the children's book, _Searching for a Starry Night_, which was mentioned on Dorothy-L. The Zappos' book only had 211 locations of content, but was a free download that I wanted to read to figure out how to categorize. The second Pizza Lover's was due to download on Sunday, so I wanted to get the first one read.

Final tally: 26 cozies, 1 Francis, 1 Wilson, 1 children's book, 1 young adult, and 1 article. Only three re-reads.

1. Rotten to the Core (2) by Sheila Connolly








2. Red Delicious Death (3) by Sheila Connolly








3. How to Wash a Cat (1) by Rebecca Hale








4. Nine Lives Last Forever (2) by Rebecca Hale








5. A Killer Plot by Ellery Adams








6. Candy, Corpses, and Classified Ads by JL Wilson








7. Stork Raving Mad (12) by Donna Andrews








8. At Wick's End (Candlemaking 1) by Tim Myers








9. Snuffed Out (Candlemaking 2) by Tim Myers








10. Death Waxed Over (Candlemaking 3) by Tim Myers








11. A Flicker of Doubt (Candlemaking 4) by Tim Myers








12. Innkeeping with Murder (Lighthouse 1) by Tim Myers








13. Reservations for Murder (Lighthouse 2) by Tim Myers








14. Murder Checks Inn (Lighthouse 3) by Tim Myers








15. Room for Murder (Lighthouse 4) by Tim Myers








16. Booked for Murder (Lighthouse 5) by Tim Myers








17. Closet Confidential (4) by Mary Jane Maffini








18. Hounding the Pavement (1) by Judi McCoy








19. Heir of the Dog (2) by Judi McCoy








20. Malice in Mexico (5) by Gayle Wigglesworth








21. Dead Air (1) by Mary Kennedy








22. Invitation to Murder (Cardmaking 1) by Tim Myers (writing as Elizabeth Bright)








23. Deadly Greetings (Cardmaking 2) by Tim Myers (writing as Elizabeth Bright)








24. Murder and Salutations (Cardmaking 3) by Tim Myers (writing as Elizabeth Bright)








26. Hot Money by Dick Francis
















27. Come Fall by A.C.E. Bauer








25. Dead Men Don't Lye (Soapmaking 1) by Tim Myers








28. A Pour Way to Die (Soapmaking 2) by Tim Myers
29. Searching for a Starry Night by Christine Verstraete








30. How Zappos Shoe in Success by New Word City








31. A Slice of Murder (Pizza Lover's 1) by Chris Cavender









Covers:


























































































































































































































































I had some fun with the linkmaker.

Robin


----------



## Leslie

Everyone, update your lists for the month of July. This thread will be unstickied in the next day or two as we get started on the August Book Count.

L


----------

